# TV Karte: Pinnacle PCTV 5 unter Windows 7 64 Bit?



## weizenleiche (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo.
Ich hab hier noch eine alte TV Karte liegen und wollt fragen ob die @ Windows 7 64 Bit läuft.
Müsste eine Pinnacle PCTV 5 SE sein


----------



## mickythebeagle (30. Mai 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich hab hier noch eine alte TV Karte liegen und wollt fragen ob die @ Windows 7 64 Bit läuft.
> Müsste eine Pinnacle PCTV 5 SE sein





Also wenns ne Alte Analoge ist könnte es ja nur eine von denen hier sein :

*Internal  PCI products*


*Analog products*
*PCTV Analog PCI **(100i)*             Treiber(32&64bit)  für XP und Vista                                                                                         Download *
PCTV MediaCenter 100i*             Treiber(32&64bit)  für XP und Vista                                                                                         Download *
Dazzle*TV PCI **(110i)*             Treiber(32&64bit)  für XP und Vista                                                                                         Download *
PCTV 40i*             Treiber(32&64bit)  für XP und Vista                                                                                         Download *PCTV 50i*             Treiber(32&64bit)  für XP und Vista                                                                                         Download *
PCTV Analog PCI **(110i)*             Treiber(32&64bit)  für XP und Vista                                                                                         Download 
*PCTV Analog Pro PCI (110i)* Treiber(32&64bit)  für XP und Vista                                                                                         Download

Das PCTV5 Se ist ja nur die Software


----------



## zrainer (28. August 2010)

Du brauchst PCTV 6 doch leider fehlt dort die wahl für 16:10 Bildformat, aber sonst ist es ganz gut- jedoch dürfte auf der Verpackung stehn wenn sie windows 7 /vista nutzen bitte PCTV6 runterladen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

Mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit geht die Pinnacle-Karte sogar mit Treibern per Windows-Update. Ich hatte auch lange Zeit noch eine alte Pinnacle PCTV Analog 100i eingebaut. Ging ohne Probleme mit Windows-Treibern und Windows Media Center.


----------

